# 28 pale ale



## Bluebrew (13/10/13)

Holy shit balls! How good is this beer. 
Anyone got any ideas what hops have been used in this little beauty?
Or even better, got a recipie for me to have a crack at it?

Cheers


----------



## bmarshall (14/10/13)

Much nicer on tap than in bottle.
No idea whats in it.
There IPA is not bad either.


----------



## pressure_tested (14/10/13)

I also find it's better on tap but I think that is related to big bottle shops like dans and 1st choice sitting on stock and their wonderful storage ways. If you get a fresh bottle from a shop that cares about beer storage then it will be as delicious as it is on tap.


----------



## MaltyGoodness (14/10/13)

Did the Burleigh tour a few months ago and asked the head brewer about 28 pale. He said they use Centennial and Cascade. Tastes like there is a fair bit of late Cascade in there..


----------



## Ross (14/10/13)

If you let people know what level of brewing you are doing, it might help if you are after a recipe B)


----------



## Bluebrew (14/10/13)

Ross said:


> If you let people know what level of brewing you are doing, it might help if you are after a recipe B)


Yeah thanks Ross. I am currently set up to do partial mash brews but I am keen as mustard to try an All grain soon


----------

